# A kings castle



## carver (Oct 27, 2011)

Is a family's home (complete with moat)


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this one located off of hwy 140 going toward crabapple?


----------



## carver (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2011)

carver said:


> Yes it is Crickett



Thought so! I use to live off of 140 & I worked in Roswell so I drove by it everyday! It's a pretty cool place! I was told the guy had it built for his wife a long time ago!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty cool!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Oct 27, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Thought so! I use to live off of 140 & I worked in Roswell so I drove by it everyday! It's a pretty cool place! I was told the guy had it built for his wife a long time ago!



I guess thats for sure one way to make your wife feel like a princess everyday!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2011)

DvilleDawn said:


> I guess thats for sure one way to make your wife feel like a princess everyday!



Ha Ha!

I did some searching b/c I was curious if the story I was told was true. Here's what I found:

_The granite and marble home pictured on your website is the home of Rudy and Ruth McLaughlin. The approx. 6,600 sq. ft. structure is located at the corner of Georgia Highway 140, officially called Arnold Mill Road (a.k.a. Hickory Flats Highway to residents of 30+ years), and Cox Road in Alpharetta (north Fulton County), Georgia. Construction began in 1969 and was completed (for the most part), in 1977, according to Mr. McLaughlin who completed this "labor of love" primarily by himself, but some help from friends and relatives. The structure was completed using granite mined from quarries near both Stone Mountain & Elberton, Georgia. The pink & white marble used in the construction of the home was mined at the Georgia Marble Quarry in Tate, Georgia (a nearby community to Ball Ground, GA). I noticed that much of this information was already posted in various parts on your web page._

Above info taken from this link:
http://www.dupontcastle.com/castles/ga_unk2.htm


----------



## quinn (Oct 27, 2011)

very cool castle Carver!It doesn't look like it's 6,600 sq ft!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2011)

quinn said:


> very cool castle Carver!It doesn't look like it's 6,600 sq ft!



Yeah I don't think it's that big either. If you click on the link I posted there's a couple of comments saying that it's only 1,400 sq ft!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Oct 28, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> I did some searching b/c I was curious if the story I was told was true. Here's what I found:
> 
> ...



Now thats what I call "using local resources to its best". 
Its a fantastic little house! Thanks for sharing the story behind this. 
I wish my hubby would love me that much!


----------



## leo (Oct 28, 2011)

That's neat!!  thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## rip18 (Oct 28, 2011)

Pretty dog-gone cool!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 31, 2011)

Neat shot,Carver.


----------

